# Deck staining in Old Bridge / Matwan NJ



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Here's a small deck I did in the neighboring town of Matawan New Jersey . I stained this deck a baby blue color about 7 years ago . The customers decided it was time for a color change and went to a gray that matches the house . I used Benjamin Moore Arborcoat solid latex stain on this job after a thorough power washing with a mildew killer treatment . 



























*


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good. I never tried arbor coat but was at BM for customer appreciation lunch yesterday and they gave e a voucher for 2 free gallons. My next deck stain I'm going to try it out.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

scottjr said:


> Looks good. I never tried arbor coat but was at BM for customer appreciation lunch yesterday and they gave e a voucher for 2 free gallons. My next deck stain I'm going to try it out.



The Arborcoat did a fine job on this project . I am very pleased with it ! It wouldn't hurt if it was a tad bit thicker but that is the nature of deck stains .


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Your work looks good. Hate that it matches the house. Kind of....blah.

I'm staining spindles on a deck with treks decking. They picked a color that matched the decking almost exactly. I like contrast myself. 

Regardless, looks like you did a great job.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

epretot said:


> Your work looks good. Hate that it matches the house. Kind of....blah.
> 
> I'm staining spindles on a deck with treks decking. They picked a color that matched the decking almost exactly. I like contrast myself.
> 
> Regardless, looks like you did a great job.



The homeowners had a contrasting color before which I though did not look bad . But this time around they wanted it closer to the siding color of the house . I give'm what they want


----------

